# Basic controls vs. tone curve



## Resoman (Sep 3, 2012)

I wonder if some experienced users might comment on when they use the tone controls in the Basic panel vs. using the tone curve. 
In general, I seem to do better with the controls in the Basic panel, but I'm really not clear on the differences between the two approaches.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.
Gary,
Iowa City


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 4, 2012)

I generally start off with the tone curve set to linear and make my adjustments with the tone controls. However, I quite often use the in-built tone-curve presets to give certain photos a bit of a pazaz. I also have my own "S" shape tone-curve presets of varying strength and sometimes just run through these to see what the effect is. The difference between the two sets of controls is that with skill you can target narrow "zones" of tone with the tone-curve more effectively without adjusting adjacent zones too much.

 I have not yet got round to adjusting the blue, red and green channels of the tone-curve, other than playing around. It would be nice to hear from users who have mastered this feature to share their experiences.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 4, 2012)

I normally have the Tone Curve hidden-unless I need to make a negative.  (Or a positive from a scanned negative)


----------



## bobrobert (Sep 4, 2012)

Look at this from the Luminous Landscape.

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/techniques/tonal_adjustments_in_the_age_of_lightroom_4.shtml


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 4, 2012)

Like Rikk, I usually have the Tone Curve panel switched off and hidden. I reach for it only for troublesome photos or special effects.

In terms of understanding when to use which, it may help to understand that the Tone Curve is applied later in the processing pipeline than the Basic panel controls.


----------



## Resoman (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks, all -
That Luminous Landscape article is quite informative!

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/te...htroom_4.shtml

Gary


----------



## bobrobert (Sep 5, 2012)

I find it is good for boosting the mid tones. Typically I raise the light by + 10 and lower the darks by - 10.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 5, 2012)

Like Rikk and Mark, I only use Tone Curve by exception. I've little time for those who go straight to Lightroom's curves and neglecting the Basic panel - they may as well stick with Photoshop.


----------



## TGM123 (Sep 6, 2012)

As a somewhat related question, does anyone use the any of the preset options in the Tone Curve dialogue box (e.g. "Medium Contrast)?

I am asking because as the RAW file comes out a little flat (not "JPG-ized"), I was wondering if people use this option to provide a "base" look and further modify or simply enhance each image by hand? 

I am trying to decide if I should: 1) apply the "Medium Contrast" filter to my images by default; 2) Use NIK's "Pro Contrast" Filter; or 3) Do this manually for each phot via basic panel.

I would love to hear anyone's thoughts on this.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## donoreo (Sep 6, 2012)

bobrobert said:


> Look at this from the Luminous Landscape.
> 
> http://www.luminous-landscape.com/techniques/tonal_adjustments_in_the_age_of_lightroom_4.shtml


Nice link, it shows very well what can be done.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Tom.  I'd leave Nik out of the equation at such an early stage, as converting to a rendered file won't take advantage of the extra raw latitude.

Either adjust the tone curve to taste, or use the Basic panel contrast, and or try the different camera profiles in the Calibration panel to see if one takes your fancy.  Once you've decided what you'd like as a starting point, you can change the defaults or apply a preset on import.  That's the great thing about shooting raw - complete control.


----------



## TGM123 (Sep 7, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Tom.  I'd leave Nik out of the equation at such an early stage, as converting to a rendered file won't take advantage of the extra raw latitude.
> 
> Either adjust the tone curve to taste, or use the Basic panel contrast, and or try the different camera profiles in the Calibration panel to see if one takes your fancy.  Once you've decided what you'd like as a starting point, you can change the defaults or apply a preset on import.  That's the great thing about shooting raw - complete control.



Thanks, that helps.


----------



## keithz829 (Sep 8, 2012)

FWIW, I start with the tone controls and only use the tone curve to apply a change to a very specific range of tone.  I shoot 99% black & white so I'm basically looking at gray tones.  When I do use the tone curve for that small adjustment.  I take a measurement of the area of the linear curve, then lock the curve just about and below the range I want to affect.  Then I use the slider to make the slight curve adjustment to that specific area.


----------

